# Is there an Uber app hack?



## The LAwnmower

I had a weird thing happen on my most recent ride. Is there a known hack for the Uber app?
I picked up 3 kids (rider rated 3.5) and drove them 16 miles to drop off 2 of them and then drove the last kid 5 more miles to his house. Not that it matters but they were speaking Chinese the whole time. I hit the arriving now button and hit the start ride button and verified I started the ride like I always do. At the end of the ride I ended the ride as normal and rated them. I went back into the app a minute later and it showed the ride was cancelled???
Is there a glitch in the system or did these kids figure out a hack? 

I've brain farted a couple times and forgot to start rides. So I had to start and end them where I dropped them off. That's my fault. And if I ever cancel on my end the button is in a different spot and then you have to input the reason for the cancel. That didn't happen. I even rated them.


----------



## remy

Look at your dashboard see if the trip is there. Other wise you probably had another bing that cancelled you think it was your current ride.


----------



## The LAwnmower

remy said:


> Look at your dashboard see if the trip is there. Other wise you probably had another bing that cancelled you think it was your current ride.


First thing I checked when I got home. I sent an email to Uber. It will probably fall on deaf ears because they will think I did something wrong. Uber's app has a double verification system when you start a ride or cancel so accidental hits don't happen. The only accident that can happen is a driver forgetting to start a ride. Those 18 year kids found a glitch.


----------



## LookyLou

Damn scammers.


----------



## remy

Possibly true! I think Uber app is hacked as well and drivers found a way. I got a bing and I accepted. Then suddenly an error popped up. I saw the address and it was very close by so I drove there. Guess wat! Another uber driver drove up and picked up the client. So I continued to watch and wondering why taking so long the rider is already in the car? I saw the rider pulling out his phone and I think the driver was instructing him to bing him.


----------



## LookyLou

remy said:


> Possibly true! I think Uber app is hacked as well and drivers found a way. I got a bing and I accepted. Then suddenly an error popped up. I saw the address and it was very close by so I drove there. Guess wat! Another uber driver drove up and picked up the client. So I continued to watch and wondering why taking so long the rider is already in the car? I saw the rider pulling out his phone and I think the driver was instructing him to bing him.


Very interesting. I was wondering how long it would be until somebody was Blackhating (cheating) these services both on the drivers and riders side.


----------



## The LAwnmower

Hmmm. It was corrected. I sent an email to Uber support. Never heard back from support but 4 hours later it showed up on my dashboard/phone. The cancel still showed up at 4:13pm but then above it at 4:13pm the completed ride showed up with $29.91. Maybe it was nothing, maybe it was a glitch. Very odd though. Keep an eye on your ride counts/total.


----------



## remy

More like glitch. It happened to me to. Been lots of glitches in Uber lately.


----------



## GuitarJunkie

Considering this 20billion dollar business is founded on one pretty simple app. You would think the code/workings of it would be a little more solid. Yes, 20 billion, if it was 18 last week we must be at 20 billion this week right?


----------



## remy

It would seems that a hack would be pretty simple but cloning all the files and transferring it to another phone would be difficult as the app is tied to the device. If this is not the case then every driver can download it from personal. I also see that having Uber phone would be easy for them to update system wide. It would be alot easier to incorporate turn by turn gps once accept request to pick up location function. But hey its only a dream lol!


----------



## Oc_DriverX

GuitarJunkie said:


> Considering this 20billion dollar business is founded on one pretty simple app. You would think the code/workings of it would be a little more solid. Yes, 20 billion, if it was 18 last week we must be at 20 billion this week right?


I keep wondering the same thing!?!?!?! You would think the app would be much better with these lofty valuations.


----------



## Joanne

I had a ride this morning where the client said the app initially showed another driver's info and then, all of a sudden, changed to my info. I don't believe this other driver has hacked anything. Seems like Uber's just being particularly glitchy.


----------



## remy

Yes, I think so too. Lots of weird stuff going on like 20 mile ping showed 5 mins. Rider typed actual pickup address and pinned somewhere else. And rating system as well lmao!


----------



## Joanne

Oh yeah I had a ping on Saturday that was waaaaay off. Pin and address was 5 mins away from me. Client texted me immediately saying he was at the international terminal. I was like, what the what??? He was a good hour and a half away at SFO.


----------



## The Geek

What we REALLY need is a "Duke Nuke 'Em" game hack where we can ride around taking out cabbies & other miscreants. The boss for the game would be Travis K in a tank or something. Like adding a custom .wad file back in good old "Doom".


----------



## SoCal_Uber

The Geek said:


> What we REALLY need is a "Duke Nuke 'Em" game hack where we can ride around taking out cabbies & other miscreants. The boss for the game would be Travis K in a tank or something. Like adding a custom .wad file back in good old "Doom".


Old school Nuke 'Em" with Uberboss Flava Flav T.K.


----------



## The Geek

Genius! The Fava-Flav is a touch of sheer brilliance!


----------



## grussauto

A week ago half of my rides were off on the pick up. In the past I had emailed Uber informing them of the issue and the response was to always go to the pin. I went to the pin on one request and I knew immediately I was at the wrong place. I sent a text to the rider asking him to confirm his pick up location and I was just over a mile away. When he saw where I was on his map he said he was cancelling the request and blip he was gone.


----------



## jsixis

Joanne said:


> I had a ride this morning where the client said the app initially showed another driver's info and then, all of a sudden, changed to my info. I don't believe this other driver has hacked anything. Seems like Uber's just being particularly glitchy.


last night I had a ping that said Rosemary, when I arrived at the address the name had changed to Laura


----------



## Saitheja pamula

Yup its not actually uber hack actually uber gives a right to cancellation to customer before droppoff there might be network errors now uber is developed like lik a rat virus dangerous than viruses no can hack uber but they can develop nd change behavior of app to work success in might to hack rides bypass verification its possible with a little bit of android nd developng knowledge


----------



## Verdigo998

Joanne said:


> I had a ride this morning where the client said the app initially showed another driver's info and then, all of a sudden, changed to my info. I don't believe this other driver has hacked anything. Seems like Uber's just being particularly glitchy.


There are times that the app will pair you with a closer driver/rider.


----------



## DocT

Verdigo998 said:


> There are times that the app will pair you with a closer driver/rider.


They had this feature back in 2014?


----------



## JimKE

The LAwnmower said:


> Hmmm. It was corrected. I sent an email to Uber support. Never heard back from support but 4 hours later it showed up on my dashboard/phone. The cancel still showed up at 4:13pm but then above it at 4:13pm the completed ride showed up with $29.91. Maybe it was nothing, maybe it was a glitch. Very odd though. Keep an eye on your ride counts/total.


More likely, the riders tried to scam you by talking loud and canceling en route. And that is probably why the rider was rated so low by other drivers.

Uber Support, however, had your movements tracked, saw what happened and paid you. Hopefully they also charged the rider.

Go back and one-star the little thief!


----------



## tohunt4me

LookyLou said:


> Very interesting. I was wondering how long it would be until somebody was Blackhating (cheating) these services both on the drivers and riders side.


Ever have a Microsoft convention in your town ?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Giveaway is you said they were speaking Chinese. Guess who makes all the phones?


----------

